# Μυρωδιές καλοκαιριού



## Earion (Jul 16, 2012)

Μυρωδιές καλοκαιριού

Το καλοκαίρι είναι γεμάτο εντάσεις. Της ψυχής, του σώματος, της θερμοκρασίας. Των αισθήσεων. Όραση, αφή, γεύση παίρνουν φωτιά κάτω από τις ακτίνες του ηλίου. Από κοντά και η όσφρηση βεβαίως, μια και οι μυρωδιές που έριχναν ύπνο όλο το χειμώνα και ξαναγύρισαν στη ζωή την άνοιξη αποκτούν χαρακτήρα εκρηκτικό μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Αυτές τις μυρωδιές, όπως τουλάχιστον τις έχω ζήσει και τις ζω εγώ, κάθησα και τις μάζεψα και τις έβαλα σε μια σειρά. Ακολουθούν αμέσως πιο κάτω.

Η μυρωδιά του ιδρωμένου σώματος, που δεν έχει όμως προλάβει να ξινίσει.
Η μυρωδιά του φρεσκοπλυμένου σώματος, όσο άθλιο κι αν είναι το σαπουνάκι στο ενοικιαζόμενο δωμάτιο.
Η μυρωδιά του φρεσκοπλυμένου ρούχου που έχει μείνει ώρα στον ήλιο. Όσο τσίπικο και αν είναι το απορρυπαντικό.
Η αυτοκινητίλα (για τους παλαιότερους)
Η ερκοντισιονίλα (για τους νεότερους)
Η μυρωδιά των φτηνών δερμάτινων στο Μοναστηράκι.
Η μυρωδιά της ρίγανης στα νησιά. Της τσουρουφλισμένης από τον ήλιο ρίγανης. Και του θυμαριού.
Το Αουτάν (για όλους) και η Σιτρονέλα (για τους νεότερους).
Η μυρωδιά της ντομάτας τον Αύγουστο. Και τον Ιούλιο έστω.
Η μυρωδιά του μυτιληνιού ούζου μόλις του ρίξεις το νεράκι του.
Το ψιλό το μαριδάκι, όπως έχει βγει από το τηγάνι ράιτ θρου. Και οι γοπίτσες, αλλά πρέπει να είναι ημέρας.
Τα συκαρέλια. Αναμφισβήτητα η πιο σέξι μυρωδιά του θέρους.
Τα σεντόνια. Έπειτα από ...
Η μυρωδιά της υπαίθριας θράκας. Και όσα προμηνύει.
Με όλον το σεβασμό προς τα καρπουζοπέπονα, γλυκιά και στρογγυλή μυρωδιά σαν του καλού γιαρμά δεν υπάρχει στο ντουνιά όλο.
Η Μπατίντα ντε Κόκο. Βλέπε και το σχετικό τραγούδι της Αρλέτας.
Τα αντιηλιακά με έλαια καρύδας. Το Κόπερτον, ρε.
Η μυρωδιά της κάπαρης. Τοι άνθος της έχει την πιο αιθέρια, την πιο μεθυστική, την πιο ταξιδιωτική εσάνς.
Τα γεμιστά, η αρχή και το τέλος του θερινού σύμπαντος.
Το αλάτι. Δεν μυρίζει, το ξέρω, αλλά όπως σε ψήνει σε αρωματίζει κιόλας.
Το γιασεμί και το αγιόκλημα. Δεν είναι φαντασίωση του Κηλαηδόνη.
Ο πλατύφυλλος βασιλικός. Όπως τον τρίβεις στα δάχτυλά σου.
Η μυρωδιά του ηφαιστείου στη Νίσυρο και στη Σαντορίνη.
Η μυρωδιά της νύχτας. Οι χιλιάδες μυρωδιές της νύχτας.
Η μυρωδιά του βιβλίου που έμεινε στο φως και φρυγανίστηκε. Αν έχει και λίγο θάλασσα επάνω του ακόμη καλύτερα.
Το χώμα μετά την καλοκαιρινή μπόρα. Η πιο έντονη μυρωδιά της άγριας φύσης. Η μυρωδιά επίσης του ηλεκτρισμού, της ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης στην μπόρα επάνω.
Η μυρωδιά του γράσου στο καράβι. Στο κανονικό το καράβι, όχι στο πλωτό λεωφορείο.
Η μυρωδιά του ασβέστη. Για όσους μπορούν να την ξεχωρίσουν πια.
Η μυρωδιά του πευκοδάσους και της πευκοβελόνας. Ακόμη και όταν τις σκουπίζεις στο στρατόπεδο.
Το Aqua di Parma. Το Piazzetta di Portofino. Το παλιό (όχι όμως και ξεχασμένο) Pour Homme του Versace. Όλες οι έξτρα καλοκαιρινές κολόνιες.
Το Johnsons Baby Shapoo. Το σαμπουάν που έβρισκες σε κάθε νησιώτικο μίνι μάρκετ.
Και τέλος ...
Το ιώδιο.

Χρήστος Ξανθάκης Metropolis 13 Ιουλίου 2012


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

Ναι, όλ' αυτά (ή σχεδόν -έχω ένα θεματάκι με την καρύδα των αντηλιακών ;) )
συν την οσμή της πέτρας που την ψήνει ανελέητα ο ήλιος και την ανακατεύει με την αψιά μυρωδιά της κόνυζας


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

Να προσθέσω:
Η μυρωδιά της θάλασσας, όταν φυσάει νοτιάς
Η μυρωδιά των πεύκων που τα έχει τσιγαρίσει ο ήλιος

Και βέβαια, το καλύτερο, που δεν είναι μυρωδιά και που θα πρέπει να ξαναγίνω πεντέξι χρονών για να το απολαύσω όπως πρέπει (είναι ζήτημα μεγέθους), δροσερός αέρας να σηκώνει τα σεντόνια και τις κουρτίνες και να μοιάζουν με μεγάλους θόλους πάνω απ' το κεφάλι σου. 
Χωρίς την ιαχή "κλείσε, θα τα σπάσει όλα"


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

Βανίλια υποβρύχιο σε ιδρωμένο ποτήρι
Μπουγαρίνι


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2012)

Αγιόκλημα το βράδυ με τη ζέστη. 
Μυρωδιά ιδρωμένου δέρματος, ανάκατη με τη μυρωδιά του αντηλιακού και του αλατιού.
Χωριάτικη σαλάτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

40 προσπάθειες, κι ούτε μία έπιασε τον δικό μου σφυγμό: Η μυρωδιά της αχνιστής γρουνοπούλας τον Αύγουστο στην Καλαμάτα, με την πέτσα της και χοντραλατισμένη, συνοδευόμενη απ' την αιθέρια αύρα του μπιρομπούκαλου όταν ανοίγει. Μιαμιαμιαμμμμμ... :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2012)

Ξεροψημένη μπουζοπούλα (όπως λέγεται η γουρνοπούλα σε Αρκαδία και Λακωνία) στο Παρόρι, προάστιο του Μυστρά, κάτω από αιωνόβια πλατάνια, δίπλα σε τρεχούμενα νερά. Ζάζουλα, όπως βλέπεις σε ακολουθώ, αλλά μάλλον πρέπει να μετακομίσουμε σε άλλο νήμα, εξειδικευμένο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

(Αλλού θα έπρεπε να βρίσκομαι τώρα, αλλά...)

Αν δεν είπατε ακόμα τη μυρωδιά από το χταποδάκι στα κάρβουνα, δεν ξέρετε να ζείτε.


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> 40 προσπάθειες, κι ούτε μία έπιασε τον δικό μου σφυγμό: Η μυρωδιά της αχνιστής γρουνοπούλας τον Αύγουστο στην Καλαμάτα, με την πέτσα της και χοντραλατισμένη, συνοδευόμενη απ' την αιθέρια αύρα του μπιρομπούκαλου όταν ανοίγει. Μιαμιαμιαμμμμμ... :)






Κάπως έτσι, εε;;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

Ναι, κάπως έτσι — αλλά καθ' εκάστην!


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 16, 2012)

Χοντραίνει το παιχνίδι! (both ways) ;)


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Aπό εξωτικά αρώματα καρύδας ξεκινήσαμε, στα γουρουνόπουλα καταλήξαμε, ω, κοιλιόδουλοι!
Φανταστείτε δηλαδή τα αντηλιακά να μύριζαν σαν τηγανιτές πατάτες (αρμόζον για το τηγάνισμα στον ήλιο).


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2012)

Απαντώ με κάτι σαν αυτό:



Στον κάμπο των Σερρών. Κάπου μεταξύ Μαυρόβατου, Λευκόλοφου, Μαυρόλευκης, Λευκοθέας ή κάπως έτσι τέλος πάντων.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2012)

Αφερίμ, Εάριον!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 18, 2012)

Καλαμαράκι, πατάτα αληθινή και ντοματοσαλάτα με αγγουράκι δροσερό και φρέσκο. Η καλύτερη μυρωδιά δίπλα στο κύμα. Μαζί με το λεμονάκι που τα περιχύνεις. 

Από τα άλλα τα πιο ρομαντικά θα προσθέσω τη μυρωδιά του νυχτολούλουδου στο μπαλκόνι και τις αυλές. 

Τη μυρωδιά του παγωμένου λευκού κρασιού, της μπίρας και της τεκίλας ή μαργαρίτας.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Χμμμ. Γι' άλλη μια φορά, ενδιαφέρουσα η διαπλοκή όσφρησης και γεύσης. Το κειμενάκι είχε τίτλο "μυρωδιές καλοκαιριού" κι εμείς το κάναμε γκουρμέ το νήμα. Κοιλιόδουλοιοιοιοι

Γκαρσόν, πιάσε και μια μαριδάκι καλοτηγανισμένο! :inno:


----------



## cougr (Jul 18, 2012)

Τη μυρωδιά της λυγαριάς. Τα φύλλα της οποίας μαζεύαμε με την γιαγιά μου κάθε βράδυ (περί λύχνων αφάς) για να κοιμούνται πάνω τα κλωσσόπουλα.

Τη μυρωδιά της καλύβας μας στον κάμπο, η οποία ήταν φτιαγμένη από εύοσμους κλάδους μυρτιάς.

Τη μυρωδιά της σηκαμινιάς που είχαμε στο πατρικό μου, όπου ως μπόμπιρας άραζα κάτω από την δροσερή σκιά της και έπαιζα με τα χώματα.

Την ευωδιά του γιασεμιού.

Καρπούζι και πεπόνι.

Tocca’s Giulietta (Eau de Parfum).


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

Άμα είναι να πιάσουμε τις κολόνιες, αυτή που πιάνει τις μυρωδιές καλοκαιριού είναι η Un Jardin en Mediterranee, που μυρίζει σύκο, κυπαρίσι, πικροδάφνη και θάλασσα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 19, 2012)

Και τη μυρωδιά από το γάλα της συκιάς... και αν την είπαμε την ξαναλέω, εντάξει;

Και πήγα στο βουνό σήμερα στο Sant Pere de Vilamajor, ένα μεσαιωνικό χωριουδάκι με πανέμορφα κτίρια και σπίτια και μύριζαν ακριβώς τα ίδια. Πεύκο και συκιά και πέτρα και χώμα και άλογα και... Μεσόγειος! :clap:


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2012)

Λέω να σφραγίσουμε αυτό το νήμα με ένα σημείωμα του Nίκου Γ. Ξυδάκη, από τη στήλη του *Ένα βλέμμα *(Καθημερινή 18 Ιουλίου 2010), που το επισήμανε ο Νίκελ τότε που δημοσιεύτηκε αλλά για κάτι άλλο και όχι για το περιεχόμενό του.

*Το καλοκαίρι το μυρίζεις *​
Το καλοκαίρι το αισθάνεσαι στο σώμα· το μυρίζεις. Αναδίδεται ορμητικά μέσ’ απ’ την αισθαντική μνήμη, υλικό, σωματικό, κυρίαρχο.

Το καλοκαίρι μυρίζει κολόνια, τη μία και μοναδική κολόνια, με το μπουκέτο εσπεριδοειδών, το μπουκέτο μεσογειακού περιβολιού, ανοίγει τα ρουθούνια, εισβάλλει στον οσφρητικό εγκέφαλο και τον ημερώνει, λεμονανθοί, περγαμόντο, κίτρο, φράπα, νεράντζι, πορτοκαλανθοί· η κολόνια που τρίβουν τους ασθενείς και τους υπερήλικους στους καρπούς χέρια και στα στήθια, να τους δροσίσουν· η κολόνια που μοσχοβολούν οι καλοντυμένες κυρίες στους εσπερινούς, ιδρωμένες κυρίες που αερίζονται με βεντάλιες και φορούν στο πέτο του κεντητού πουκάμισου κόσμημα από γιασεμί ή γαρδένια, μείξη δροσιάς και μέθης· η κολόνια καθαρίζει το εικόνισμα του εορτάζοντος αγίου στον Μέγα Εσπερινό, δροσίζει το γυαλί από τα φιλήματα, το άρωμά της ανακατεύεται με το άρωμα ανθόνερου της Μεγάλης Αρτοκλασίας, ανακατεύεται με ήχους, καμπανίσματα, χαιρετούρες, παιδικά παιχνίδια, το φως του δειλινού που γέρνει στα ιώδη, σε αστικούς ναούς λαμπρούς και εξωκλήσια ξασπρισμένα, με σημαιάκια στο προαύλιο και ποδιές κεντητές μέσα, με άρτο γλυκανισάτο στο πάλλευκο μαντίλι· αυτό το φως κι αυτή η μυρωδιά είναι το καλοκαίρι.

Eau de Cologne, Ύδωρ Κολωνίας, κατά την φαρμακοποιίαν Δαμβέργη: Αιθερίου ελαίου κίτρου του περγαμηνού 10 μέρη, αιθερίου ελαίου φλοιών κίτρων 10 μέρη, αιθερίου ελαίου φλοιών χρυσομήλων 10 μέρη, αιθερίου ελαίου ανθέων πορτοκαλέας 12 μέρη, αιθερίου ελαίου τιφύου 2 μέρη, οινοπνεύματος 90% 1.000 μέρη. Παρεσκευάσθη το πρώτον υπό Ιωάννου Μαρία Φαρίνα εν Κολωνία τω 1709, κατόπιν υπό την επωνυμίαν «4711», εν Ελλάδι υπό του οίκου Μενούνου ως Κολώνια Εσπερίδων, μεταγενεστέρα η Μυρτώ-Λεμόνι του Οίκου Μαρινοπούλου.​

Το καλοκαίρι έχει κι άλλες μυρωδιές. Ο γλυκάνισος του άρτου συναντά τον γλυκάνισο του ούζου, εναλλάξ με τη μαστίχα, ηδύποτα κεράσματα σε τραπεζάκια θαλάσσης, το γλυκάνισο του ούζου δεμένο με δριμύ χταπόδι λιαστό, πλάι στο καρνάγιο, με τα βαπόρια νυσταγμένα στο μώλο.

Σε ποτηράκια, σε μπολ και σε πιατάκια με νερό, γαρδένιες υπόλευκες σκορπούν τη μέθη τους· φούλια λεπταίσθητα· γιασεμιά περασμένα σε κλωστή ή καρφωμένα σε πευκοβελόνες, φέγγουν καθώς δροσερό απλώνει το σκοτάδι, και οι έφηβοι τιτιβίζουν ξεπνοϊσμένοι απ’ το φλερτ, κορίτσια τρυγόνες τινάζουν τα αρωματισμένα μέλη τους και τρέχουν κελαρυστά σε μοσχομυριστές πλατείες και αποβάθρες με αβληχρά οσμή πίσσας, το πλησίασμα και το σμίξιμο τελείται υπό τη σκέπη μυρωδιών: Eau de Cologne, γαρδένια, φούλι, γιασεμί...

Και κλωνάρια σγουρού βασιλικού, πράσινο και βαθύ μοβ το άρωμά του, διαπερνά το διαυγές πρωινό της λειτουργίας σε θαλασσινό ξωκλήσι, καλοκαιρινό τάμα νοικοκυραίων της διασποράς, εκεί όπου αναπαύονται οστά κεκοιμημένων 18ου αιώνος: Μαρουσώ, Δομένεγος, Μαργαρώ. Ο γλυκύς και αψύς βασιλικός σημαίνει την έναρξη του πρωινού μαζί με το τραγούδι του κορυδαλλού· λιβάνι, κερί, ελαιόλαδο, κρασί μοσχάτο Σάμου· καθώς ο ήλιος ανεβαίνει, η θέρμη αρχίζει να θαμπώνει τον ουρανό· μια άλλη μυρωδιά σημαίνει νέα ώρα: ο καφές ψήνεται σε χάλκινο καμινέτο οινοπνεύματος, κερνιέται μαζί με παξιμαδάκια γλυκανισάτα αφράτα, μ’ ένα ποτηράκι μαστίχα από τη Χίο, για συχώρεση εκλιπόντων και παρόντων, κοπιώντων και καμνόντων. Η τελετουργία συνεχίζεται στα βραχάκια, με αχινούς και πατελίδες και καβούρια, με μυρωδιά από θάλασσα φρέσκια σαν νιόκοπο καρπούζι, με μυρωδιές από ούζο, ξινότυρο κατσικίσιο, αίσθηση αλατιού στεγνωμένου στον βράχο. Η θάλασσα περιλαβαίνει όλες τις μυρωδιές, αυτή είναι το καλοκαίρι.

Βράδιασε. Απ’ την καλαμένια ντισκοτέκ σκορπούν μυρωδιές αντηλιακού και ίμερου και τζιν. Αργά, μόνος ενώπιον των άστρων που μπαίνουν στην ασβεστωμένη κάμαρα με άρωμα νυχτολούλουδου, τσακίζει μια σελίδα:

Φίλε συ που ακούς, ακούς της ευωδιάς των κίτρων
Tις μακρινές καμπάνες; Ξέρεις τις γωνιές του κήπου όπου
Eναποθέτει τα νεογνά του δειλινός ο αέρας; Oνειρεύτηκες
Ποτέ σου ένα καλοκαίρι απέραντο που να το τρέχεις
Mη γνωρίζοντας πια Eρινύες; Όχι. Nά γιατί καταρκυθμεύω
Που οι βαριές υποχωρούν αμπάρες τρίζοντας κι οι μεγάλες θύρες ανοίγονται
Στο φως του Ήλιου του Kρυπτού μια στιγμούλα, η φύση μας η τρίτη να φανερωθεί
Έχει συνέχεια. Δε θα την πω. Kανείς δεν παίρνει τα δωρεάν
Στον κακόν αγέρα ή που χάνεσαι ή που επακολουθεί γαλήνη

Aυτά στη γλώσσα τη δική μου. Kι άλλοι άλλα σ’ άλλες. Aλλ’
H αλήθεια μόνον έναντι θανάτου δίδεται.​


----------



## bernardina (Aug 22, 2012)

Αν και το είχα σκεφτεί από την αρχή αυτού του νήματος, είπα να μην το γράψω γιατί ερχόταν σε οδυνηρή αντίθεση με τα όσα νοσταλγικά, ρομαντικά, παιχνιδιάρικα, ερωτικά ή ακόμα και κοιλιόδουλα είχαμε επισυνάψει. Όμως, απ' τα παιδικά μου χρόνια, μια μυρωδιά συνόδευε κυρίως τους εφιάλτες μου -η αψιά οσμή του καμένου δάσους και κυρίως του πεύκου. Από τις φωτιές που πολεμούσαμε κάθε χρόνο, πολλές χρονιές όχι μόνο μία φορά, ώσπου χτίστηκε ό,τι ρημάδι ήταν να χτιστεί και ησυχάσαμε, (αλλά ακόμα και τώρα όχι τελείως).
Η μυρωδιά του καπνού από ξύλο πάντα χτυπάει μέσα μου αταβιστικά καμπανάκια συναγερμού και δίχως να το θέλω καρδιοχτυπώ μέχρι να βεβαιωθώ ότι είναι κάτι αθώο. Γιατί, αν και θαλασσινή από γέννηση κι από καταγωγή, είμαι παιδί του βουνού και του δάσους και ταυτίζομαι με καθετί δικό του. Όποιος έχει περπατήσει μέσα σε καμένο δάσος κι έχει δει τα κουφάρια των φυτών και των ζώων δεν τα ξεχνά ποτέ.
Εδώ και τρεις μέρες στα ρουθούνια μου έχω τη μυρωδιά της καμένης μαστίχας και η καρδιά μου κλαίει...


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2012)

Περιέργως για μένα η μυρωδιά του καλοκαιριού δεν ήταν ποτέ ούτε η δροσιά της 4711, ούτε η λεμονίλα της Μυρτώς ούτε οι βρωμοεσπερίδες (μυρωδιά αρρώστιας, σε όλα τα νοσοκομεία τη χρησιμοποιούσαν). 
Το είπα και πιο πάνω: υπάρχει καλοκαίρι χωρίς φραγκόσυκα, χωρίς αμάραντους, χωρίς πεύκο; Χωρίς πικροδάφνες; Χωρίς τη ζέστη που μεταφέρει τα αρώματα; Και το καμένο μαζί.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2013)

...
*Φολέγανδρος: Πάμε πάλι* 
Μια μικρή καλοκαιρινή ιστορία για την Φολέγανδρο, από τον Κυριάκο Μαργαρίτη
Πηγή: lifo








Χώρα.....................................................................Κάστρο

Να ξυπνάμε πρωί, δίχως βία, να κοιταζόμαστε σε φως ίδιο, κι αλλιώτικο, να παίρνουμε ανάσες σε μιαν επιβράδυνση που μας περιέχει και μας συγκρατεί, και μας συνέχει, να σε γδύνω αργά, να κάνουμε έρωτα, με γέλια πνιχτά, σε κρεβάτι που τρίζει, σε ένα δωμάτιο στην άκρη της Χώρας, πάνω απ' την πλατεία με τα λεωφορεία, και το πεζούλι που κοιτάζει τη θάλασσα, να βάζεις βιαστικά το μαγιό, το μπλε που ταιριάζει στα μάτια σου, και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα, να ρίχνεις πετσέτες, τσιγάρα, βιβλία σε μια ψάθινη τσάντα, να μαζεύεις τα μαλλιά, να φοράς το καπέλο και τα γυαλιά, να γελώ, να σε λέω Σοφία και Τζίνα, να σε λέω Νεφέλη, να κατεβαίνω πρώτος τα σκαλιά, να καθόμαστε στο καφενείο, ομελέτα με τυρί, παγωμένοι καφέδες, και δυο-τρία τσιγάρα απανωτά, ώσπου να έρθει το λεωφορείο, να μαζευτεί ο λαός, με καπέλα, γυαλιά, με λάδια στο δέρμα, οικογένειες με παιδιά, ζευγάρια, παρέες, γνώριμες φάτσες, από το πλοίο, ή απ' τα Εξάρχεια, μια αίσθηση συνωμοσίας, και μια μικρούλα απογοήτευση, πάλι εσείς, πάλι εδώ, απ' την Αθήνα μας ακολουθείτε, ή εμείς εσάς, ή όλοι όλους, είναι αστείο, η Αθήνα σκορπίζει τον Αύγουστο, γίνεται νησιά στο Αιγαίο, ονειρεύεται τον εαυτό της παιδί και τον γίνεται, ξανανιώνει, τρελαίνεται, θυμάται τον εαυτό της χωριό, γειτονιά, μια φωτισμένη ταράτσα, ένα θερινό σινεμά, ο μαχαλάς, η Ανατολή, και μια ακρογιαλιά, μια καντίνα, μια ταβέρνα, η Αθήνα μαζεύεται στα νησιά, και γεννιέται ξανά, και γνωρίζεται πάλι, μέσα στις μόδες, τους συρμούς, μέσα στα χοτ και τα ιν και τα τρεντ, πρόχειροι τίτλοι να μασκαρευτεί η εξορία, η απώλεια ή η απουσία, μα, εν τέλει, πάλι εδώ, πάλι εμείς, μέσα στο πλήθος, και ένα μ' αυτό, να υπερτερεί η συνωμοσία, παρακαλώ, να υπερτερεί η αίσθηση μιας γλυκιάς συμμορίας, ας μη μιλάμε, ας κοιταζόμαστε, ίσως κάποιοι να χαϊδεύουν τη μύτη, ίσως να παίζει το σάουντρακ απ' το Κεντρί, μια κομπίνα στον χρόνο, μια χλεύη μικρή, και να 'μαστε στο λεωφορείο, με μουσική στα ηχεία, ίσως ο Μάλαμας, ή ο Θανάσης, το σάουντρακ του καλοκαιριού, να το ψιθυρίζεις, να μου γελάς, με τις φακίδες που ο ήλιος τις εντόπισε πάλι, να με πασαλείβεις με αντηλιακό, να σου θυμίζω ότι ο Αύγουστος σιχαίνεται όλα τα αντί, ίσως κυρίως τα αντηλιακά, να σου θυμίζω ότι εγώ είμαι απ' τους δυο μας ο νησιώτης, και στο νησί μου δεν είχαμε τέτοια, εμείς καιγόμαστε, κι ύστερα αλλάζουμε δέρμα, μα να επιμένεις, και να σ' αφήνω, και να γελώ με τη λίγδα, να κατεβαίνουμε στην Αγκάλη, ή στον Άγιο Νικόλα, παιδιά που βουτούν απ' τον βράχο, αρμυρίκια, κάτι κατασκηνωτές που μου δίνουν στα νεύρα, να με λες σπαστικό, να σου λέω ξέρω καλύτερα, να γελάμε, να κοιτάμε τη θάλασσα, την παιδική μας ηλικία που δεν χάνεται, να τσαλαβουτάμε, λίγο κολύμπι για τα προσχήματα, κι ύστερα έξω, τσιγάρο, καφές, ένα βιβλίο, εσύ με τη Φόνισσα, να μου λες πόσο σ' αρέσει η λέξη γραία, να σου λέω είναι νησιώτικη, είναι του κόσμου όταν γίνεται υγρός κι ερωτεύεται λάβρες, είναι νυχτερινή, είναι δική μας, όπως όλα αυτά, όπως όλοι αυτοί, οι ξένοι, οι άλλοι, οι ίδιοι, οι κοινοί, οι δικοί μας, γεννημένοι σ' αυτό, γεννημένοι όλοι σ' αυτό, στη συνθήκη την έκπτωτη, την πληγωμένη, στο ορθάνοιχτο τραύμα μας, που κλείνει με αλάτι, με αλμύρα, με δάκρυα, και κάτι γέλια τρανταχτά κατά το σούρουπο, που κλείνει με μπίρα ή με τσίπουρο απ' το καθαρό, χωρίς γλυκάνισο, σε μια ταβέρνα το απόγευμα, με τους μεζέδες, τα ζωάκια που σου αρέσουν του βυθού, με τις υπερβολές, με τις μέρες της αφθονίας μας που είναι αμέτρητες, και ορφανές, που είναι ταξιδιώτισσες, που αρνούνται να γίνουν τουρίστριες, γεννημένοι σ' αυτό, στο μπλε βαθύ που το βάφτισε ένας πνιγμένος βασιλιάς, έφταιγα εγώ, να με λες Θησέα όταν χαίρομαι, να με λες Αρσένιο, όταν λυπάμαι και προσεύχομαι, να σου διαβάζω, να σου μεταφράζω τα ποιήματα, να μου λες ότι τον συμπαθείς, τελικά, τον Μπουκόβσκι, να σου λέω ότι όλοι τον συμπαθούν, τελικά, τον Μπουκόβσκι, άλλο είναι το θέμα, αλλά όχι για εδώ, όχι για τώρα, τώρα κουράστηκες, να τα μαζεύουμε, να γυρνάμε στο δωμάτιο, να κρατάω σημειώσεις για μια ιστορία, να με φωνάζεις στο ντους, να μπαίνω μαζί σου, να βάφεσαι με σκιές και μολύβια και χρώματα, να φοράς ένα σκουλαρίκι με φτερό, να σε πειράζω, να βάζω τζιν και αθλητικά, να με λες κολλημένο, να τριγυρνάμε στη Χώρα, στο Κάστρο, στις πλατείες, σ' ένα ξωκλήσι, στις Παναγίες του Αιγαίου που είναι οι πιο όμορφες, οι πιο παρθένες, και μετά στην Αστάρτη, την ιερή πόρνη, να μυρίζει ρακόμελο, να μου φέρνει αηδία, να λέω τι μαλακίες είναι αυτές, να με σκουντάς με τον αγκώνα, να πιάνουμε σκαμπό στο μπαρ, να μου λες ότι εγώ πρέπει να ζω όλο τον χρόνο στα Εξάρχεια, να σου θυμίζω ότι έζησα είκοσι χρόνια στη θάλασσα, να παραγγέλνω ουίσκι, αυγουστιάτικα, και να ακούμε Χαΐνηδες, ή Τομ Γουέιτς, ζουρνάδες, βιολιά, κιθάρες κι ένα νάι γλυκύ, όλο κατάφαση, να σου μιλώ για τον Βακαλόπουλο, να μου μιλάς για τον Λειβαδίτη, να μου παραπονιέσαι τάχα που πάλι σ' έκλεισα στο μπαρ, αντί να βγούμε ν' απολαύσουμε τη φύση, να σου λέω ότι είναι θεία μας η φύση, δεν είναι μάνα μας, να με σκουντάς πιο δυνατά, και να τρεκλίζω, και να κοιτάζω τα κορίτσια που γελούν, τα αγόρια που δεν βγάζουν άχνα, όλοι εδώ, οι ίδιες και οι άλλες φάτσες, οι δικές μας και οι ξένες, όλες εδώ, κοινές, γεννημένες ξανά, γεννημένες σ' αυτό, στο φευγιό και στον νόστο, και στον αιώνιο μεγάλο γυρισμό, στην ωραία επιστροφή μας στο σπίτι, στα ωραία και μόνα νησιά μας, στα δικά μας, στη Φολέγανδρο, στην Αμοργό, στη Σίφνο, στη Σκιάθο, στη Δονούσα, στην Κύπρο, στην πατρίδα μας που είναι πληθυντικός, ενεστώτας διαρκείας, και υποτακτική της αποθέωσης. 

Να πάμε πάλι, μωρό μου. Να πάμε. Πάλι. 






Αγκάλη


Παρέμπ, το 1982 που γεννήθηκε ο συγγραφέας, πρωτοπήγα στη Φολέγανδρο. Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2014)

...
*Η γεύση του καλοκαιριού*

Πόσα βήματα από την παραλία ώς το σπίτι; Το καταμεσήμερο, είναι τριακόσια βαριά. Βαραίνει η αρμύρα της θάλασσας, βαραίνουν οι βουτιές, ο ήλιος κατακορύφως, τα δύο ούζα Βαρβαγιάννη, η τσάντα με τα συμπράγκαλα.

Μετράς τα βήματα. Στις καλαμιές τα τζιτζίκια τρελαίνονται. Βγαίνεις στην άσφαλτο για ψώνια― μπίρες, φέτα και τσιγάρα. Κατηφορίζεις στο κηπάριο με τις ξερικές ντομάτες και τις μελιτζάνες, ξεφορτώνεις, ξέπλυμα στην αυλή με το λάστιχο όλων των αρμυρισμένων, κι αρχίζει η διευθέτηση γύρω απ’ το τραπέζι.

Από τη μια, σκιάζει η αμυγδαλιά – που θα μπορούσε να 'ναι ο πεύκος όταν μεγαλώσει. Από την άλλη, σκιάζει η πέργκολα, μπροστά στέκουν οι θηλυκιές οι λεμονιές, μυριστικές και πράσινες λαμπερές.

Πλυθήκατε όλοι; Το γεύμα.

Το γεύμα είναι αρχαίο, είναι deja vu. Επαναλαμβάνεται πενήντα χρόνια τώρα, έτσι: κάτω από δέντρα, υπαίθριο, με τρελά τζιτζίκια, με αρμύρα στα χείλη, λιτό και εύχυμο, με τον αιθέρα να τρεμίζει ζεστός, με φανελάκια και βρεγμένα στήθη.

Το τραπέζι δέχεται ό,τι δίνει το κηπάριο: ένα ταψί γεμιστά, γλυκιές ντομάτες σαν γροθίτσες νηπίου, μελιτζάνες φλάσκες, πιπεριές, δυο-τρία κολοκύθια. Σαλάτα αγγουροντομάτα, κρεμμύδι, κάππαρη. Ελαιόλαδο. Φέτα υπόξινη, πιπεράτη. Ψωμί. Δυο παγωμένες μπίρες να σε βυθίσουν ολοκληρωτικά στον ύπνο του μεσημεριού.

Γλυκιά ντομάτα με τριμμένο παξιμάδι στο καπάκι, μια-δυο σταφίδες επιτείνουν και μεθούν, πιπερόξινη φέτα, διάλειμμα, σαρκώδης μελιτζάνα με στητό ρύζι, λιπαρή η φέτα, μπίρα, εις υγείαν, αααχ!, πικρίζει ο αφρός στη μύτη deja vu, (σαν την Φιξ τότε πικρίζει…), πιπεριά αιχμηρή και δροσερή, φέτα σχεδόν γλυκιά τώρα, κολοκύθι μαλακό ουδετερόγλυκο, κόρα ψωμιού στο λάδι με κρεμμύδι και κάππαρη, και μπίρα. Σιγά βρε, μασάμε, δεν καταπίνουμε!

Η αυλή βουίζει τυλιγμένη στην κάψα και στα τζιτζίκια, κοντεύει τρεις, οι ομιλίες κόβουν, οι κολυμβητές έχουν αποσυρθεί και θύουν κολιούς, σαλάτες, φασολάκια, λαδερά, μπριάμια, τηγανιτά ψαράκια, βλήτα [sic] και παγωμένες μπίρες, κουδουνίζουν πιρούνια και ποτήρια και αναστεναγμοί, ο οικισμός απογειώνεται σε πτήση χαμηλή.

Γλυκά-ξινά, αβρά και παγωμένα, ζαρζαβατικά και ελαιόλαδο. Τέτοια είναι η γεύση του καλοκαιριού: αποκαρωμένη και αντιθετική, πάμπλουτη και ολίγη, όλα υπό το φως κυκλάδων νήσων, υπό σκιάν κληματαριάς, με πυρωμένες ξερολιθιές και μέταλλα λιωμένα στη θάλασσα.

Γερτά τα σκούρα, τραβηγμένα τα στόρια, να μείνει έξω ο παμφάγος ήλιος. Οι πιτσιρίκοι ξεφυλλίζουν κόμικς στο ντιβάνι (και τσιμουδιά!), οι άϋπνοι [sic] ξεφυλλίζουν σκέψεις ναρκωμένες, ξεφτάνε και λιγοστεύουν μεσημεριάτικες, ο μπαμπάς στο βάθος άρχισε ψιλό ροχαλητό. Τικ-τακ, τικ-τακ, πότε θα βγούμε έξω; Τ’ απόγευμα έχει μπάλα.

Νίκος Ξυδάκης_
Γαστρονόμος, Καθημερινή Κυριακής, Ιούνιος 2007_​


----------



## Earion (Jun 30, 2014)

εικόνα του Μανώλη Ζαχαριουδάκη


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2014)

cougr said:


> ...
> Καρπούζι και πεπόνι.
> ...



(Watermelon Man in) Cantaloupe Island - Herbie Hancock (_One Night with Blue Note_)





Freddie Hubbard, Joe Henderson, Herbie Hancock, Ron Carter, Tony Williams


Watermelon Man in _Cantaloupe Island _- Herbie Hancock






1. Cantaloupe Island / 2. Watermelon Man / 3. Driftin' / 4. Blind Man, Blind Man / 5. And What If I Don't


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2016)

...
– Καλοκαίρι, καλοκαίρι,
τι καλά μας έχεις φέρει;
– Φέρνω του καιρού τη γλύκα,
τα κεράσια και τα σύκα.
Τα σταφύλια έχω στ’ αμπέλι
και το μέλι στην κυψέλη,
τ’ άνθη στην τριανταφυλλιά
και στα δέντρα τα πουλιά.

«Καλοκαίρι» του Χάρη Σακελλαρίου
(από το βιβλίο: Σπύρος Kοκκίνης, _Σχολική ποιητική ανθολογία, _Bιβλιοπωλείον της «Eστίας» I.Δ. Kολλάρου και Σιας A.E., 1974)





Renato Guttuso, Watermelons, 1986

https://www.facebook.com/snhell/pho...1316838350728/669451119870629/?type=3&theater


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

...
«Γυμνός, Iούλιο μήνα, το καταμεσήμερο. Σ' ένα στενό κρεβάτι, ανάμεσα σε δυο σεντόνια χοντρά, ντρίλινα, με το μάγουλο πάνω στο μπράτσο μου που το γλείφω και γεύομαι την αρμύρα του.

Kοιτάζω τον ασβέστη αντικρύ στον τοίχο της μικρής μου κάμαρας. Λίγο πιο ψηλά το ταβάνι με τα δοκάρια. Πιο χαμηλά την κασέλα όπου έχω αποθέσει όλα μου τα υπάρχοντα: δυο παντελόνια, τέσσερα πουκάμισα, κάτι ασπρόρουχα. Δίπλα, η καρέκλα με την πελώρια ψάθα. Xάμου, στ' άσπρα και μαύρα πλακάκια, τα δυο μου σάνταλα. Έχω στο πλάι μου κι ένα βιβλίο.

Γεννήθηκα για να 'χω τόσα. Δεν μου λέει τίποτε να παραδοξολογώ. Aπό το ελάχιστο φτάνεις πιο σύντομα οπουδήποτε. Mόνο που 'ναι πιο δύσκολο. Kι από το κορίτσι που αγαπάς επίσης φτάνεις, αλλά θέλει να ξέρεις να τ' αγγίξεις οπόταν η φύση σού υπακούει. Kι από τη φύση - αλλά θέλει να ξέρεις να της αφαιρέσεις την αγκίδα της.»

~ Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, "Ο μικρός ναυτίλος"






Andrew Macara | Cricket by the Church, Mykonos


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

...
*Σώμα του καλοκαιριού*

Πάει καιρός που ακούστηκεν η τελευταία βροχή
Πάνω από τα μυρμήγκια και τις σαύρες
Τώρα ο ουρανός καίει απέραντος
Τα φρούτα βάφουνε το στόμα τους
Της γης οι πόροι ανοίγουνται σιγά σιγά
Και πλάι απ' το νερό που στάζει συλλαβίζοντας
Ένα πελώριο φυτό κοιτάει κατάματα τον ήλιο.
Ποιος είναι αυτός που κείτεται στις πάνω αμμουδιές
Ανάσκελα φουμέρνοντας ασημοκαπνισμένα ελιόφυλλα
Τα τζιτζίκια ζεσταίνονται στ' αυτιά του
Τα μυρμήγκια δουλεύουνε στο στήθος του
Σαύρες γλιστρούν στη χλόη της μασχάλης
Κι από τα φύκια των ποδιών του αλαφροπερνά ένα κύμα
Σταλμένο απ' τη μικρή σειρήνα που τραγούδησε:

Ω σώμα του καλοκαιριού, γυμνό, καμένο
Φαγωμένο από το λάδι κι από το αλάτι
Σώμα του βράχου και ρίγος της καρδιάς
Μεγάλο ανέμισμα της κόμης λυγαριάς
Άχνα βασιλικού πάνω από το σγουρό εφηβαίο
Γεμάτο αστράκια και πευκοβελόνες
Σώμα βαθύ πλεούμενο της μέρας!

Έρχονται σιγανές βροχές ραγδαία χαλάζια
Περνάν δαρμένες οι στεριές στα νύχια του χιονιά
Που μελανιάζει στα βαθιά μ' αγριεμένα κύματα
Βουτάνε οι λόφοι στα πηχτά μαστάρια των νεφών
Όμως και πίσω απ' όλα αυτά χαμογελάς ανέγνοια
Και ξαναβρίσκεις την αθάνατη ώρα σου
Όπως στις αμμουδιές σε ξαναβρίσκει ο ήλιος
Όπως μες στη γυμνή σου υγεία ο ουρανός.

~ Οδυσσέας Ελύτης


Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος (Σταύρος Πασπαράκης + Χορωδία Αινιάν)


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2016)

...
Η Παναγιά το πέλαγο
κρατούσε στην ποδιά της
Τη Σίκινο την Αμοργό
και τ’ άλλα τα παιδιά της

Από την άκρη του καιρού
και πίσω απ’ τους χειμώνες
Άκουγα σφύριζε η μπουρού
κι έβγαιναν οι Γοργόνες

Κι εγώ μέσα στους αχινούς
στις γούβες στ’ αρμυρίκια
Σαν τους παλιούς θαλασσινούς
ρωτούσα τα τζιτζίκια:

– Ε σεις τζιτζίκια μου άγγελοι
γεια σας κι η ώρα η καλή
Ο βασιλιάς ο Ήλιος ζει;
κι όλ’ αποκρίνονται μαζί:

– Ζει ζει ζει ζει ζει ζει ζει ζει

«Τα τζιτζίκια», Οδυσσέας Ελύτης


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2022)

"Summer" - Vittorio Giardino, 1986


----------



## cougr (Jun 22, 2022)

Ένα ποιηματάκι εμπνευσμένο από τις θύμησες και τις καλοκαιρινές (κι όχι μόνο) μυρωδιές του χωριού μου.

Ήθελα να 'μουν σαν πουλί
να πέτουν στον αέρα
να 'βλεπα το νησάκι μου
μια ώρα την ημέρα

Ακρογιαλιά ακρογιαλιά 
να πάω να περπατήσω
και στο γιαλό του Μαρμαριού
εκεί να σταματήσω

Να δω το χωριουδάκι μου
να δω τα γονικά μου
το πατρικό το σπίτι μου
εκεί που επερπάτησα τα πρώτα βήματα μου

Το πατρικό το σπίτι μου 
με ασβέστη φρεσκοασπρισμένο
και με τα νεραντζόφυλλα 
ήταν σφουγγαρισμένο

Να βγω περίπατο το σούρουπο 
στην παλιά τη γειτονιά μας
να απολαύσω ακόμη μια φορά
του νυχτολούλουδου τη μυρωδιά

Την άνοιξη ερχότανε 
τα διαβατάρηκα πουλιά 
τα όμορφα χελιδόνια
στα σπίτια χτίζανε φωλιές 
τα απλά εκείνα χρόνια

Τα περιβόλια ανθίζανε 
και μοσχοβολούσαν
οι λεμονιές οι νεραντζιές 
ο δυόσμος κι οι πορτοκαλιές

Της Θανασίας η αυλή
λουλούδια ήταν γεμάτη
τριαντάφυλλα γαρύφαλλα 
με γιασεμιά και βάτη*

Όλο το χρόνο πράσινα
την άνοιξη ανθισμένα 
με το νερό του Χαρμηλιού 
ήταν ποτισμένα

Εις του βουνού την απλαγιά
τα σχίνα το θυμάρι
την κατσικούλα μου έβοσκα
κάθε πρωί και βράδυ

Αγνάντευα τη θάλασσα 
και σιγοτραγουδούσα
έβλεπα τον ορίζοντα 
τον Πλάστη ευχαριστούσα

Που όμως τότε να σκεφτώ
πως ήθεν να ξενιτευτώ
στα πέρατα του κόσμου
στην δεύτερη πατρίδα μου
την όμορφη Αυστραλία

*τα βάτα τα λέγαμε βάτη


----------

